# Funny Yaroslav Korolev Moment



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

> (That reminds me, my favorite moment of summer league came when Korolev, playing on the Knicks' squad, blocked Sacramento forward Jason Thompson's shot from behind. Thompson seemed willing to accept it as part of the game until he turned around, saw who got him, and said, "Oh, s---!" He looked as shocked as he would have if someone had just walked on the court and served him a subpoena.)


LINK


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

haha


----------

